# Warning: Fake Suport Emails being sent - Please Read!



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 16, 2005)

*We have become aware of 1 or more fake emails sent in our name.  These emails contain a virus.  

  - MartialTalk does not sent out emails with attachments
  - We do not use "support@martialtalk.com" as an email address.

  If you receive one of these emails, delete it. 
  To maximize your safety, please be certain your antivirus software is upto date and functioning.

  These emails are not from us.

  =================

  From:* support@martialtalk.com [mailto:support@martialtalk.com]
*Sent:* Wednesday, June 15, 2005 7:34 PM
*To: *xxxxxxxx
*Subject:* YOUR ACCOUNT IS SUSPENDED FOR SECURITY REASONS


*Dear user xxxx, *

 It has come to our attention that your Martialtalk User Profile ( x ) records are out of date. For further details see the attached document.

  Thank you for using Martialtalk! 
  The Martialtalk Support Team 






  +++ Attachment: No Virus (Clean) 
  +++ Martialtalk Antivirus - www.martialtalk.com 

  Viruses found in the attached files.
  The file account-details.zip: Virus identified  I-Worm/Mytob.JH. The attachment was moved to the virus vault.​


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 16, 2005)

Another Fake Email

 - We do not use the service address.

 ======
 Dear user xxxx,

  You have successfully updated the password of your Martialtalk account.

  If you did not authorize this change or if you need assistance with your account, please contact Martialtalk customer service at: service@martialtalk.com

  Thank you for using Martialtalk!
  The Martialtalk Support Team


----------



## Drac (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up...


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 16, 2005)

I haven't had any of those, but I did get a duplicate email from an RTM I reported. :idunno:


----------



## bignick (Jun 16, 2005)

One of the more interesting things to do with your spare time is to open up virus attachments in linux...for those that might be bored....


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up Kaith... wonder who the ******* is that's using MT's good name to spread bad ****?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 16, 2005)

Looks like some bot harvested usernames and generated emails based on them. I got one at "Kaith_Rustaz@martialtalk.com" which is an address I don't use. Also got a gazillion bounces as it's forging the return address.

Have I ever mentioned I hate spammers and virii writers?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 16, 2005)

Just checked my email and had both in it.
I dumped them
Thanks for the heads up


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 16, 2005)

We should start giving these pukes a public hanging. I'm so tired of these "people" making viruses  . We as the public need to start our own vigilantism against such individuals.  :flame: 
Ok, I'm done for now. :ultracool


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 16, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> We should start giving these pukes a public hanging. I'm so tired of these "people" making viruses  . We as the public need to start our own vigilantism against such individuals.  :flame:
> Ok, I'm done for now. :ultracool


Well I'm all for it and with ya on that one Jason... hell, I'll even provide the rope if need be... but don't we gotta ID and catch 'em first? They might not even be americans, just some nutty bored out geekazoid somewhere in ... Belgium or China or just about anywhere in the world. 
I mean it stands to reason that if I can access a russian caving site from Utah they can access MT from anywhere in the world right? So.. finding them is the tough part... living out our vindictive fantasies (yeah I got a couple too) is the second part.


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 16, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> One of the more interesting things to do with your spare time is to open up virus attachments in linux...for those that might be bored....


What happens when you do this?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 16, 2005)

You've hit the big time, Kaith--up there with eBay and all!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 16, 2005)

They can keep the spam...I just want the cash!


----------

